# I need a recommendation for a hunting knife



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm thinking of using money I got for Christmas to purchase a new hunting knife. I'd like one that is good for gutting deer/elk, and maybe versatile enough that I could also use it to skin the animal. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Howdy Jubal, hope you had a great Christmas! Don't know if my qualifications for a good hunting knife are the same as yours, or most others on this forum, but for what it's worth, here goes.

Looks aren't high priority for me (I shoot a savage rifle :mrgreen: ), but I do consider it at the bottom of the scale. I prefer Aus-8 steel hardened to 57-59rc. It takes and keeps a great edge. I've gutted and skinned many deer with no touch ups. I've used a ton of different knives over the years, but my favorite has been a Gerber Silver Night, 2 1/2" drop point lock back. Some folks have had problems with Gerber lockbacks folding under pressure, but I don't fault an entire series of well made knives for a few failures, they happen. There are tests one can do on any lockback knife to see what its made of. If it fails, send it back to the manufacturer or take to a good knifer for repair. Been using the Gerber since early 80's and it is still in awesome condition.

Just make sure what you get is designed for the applications you want it to do. It should "feel" good in your hand, not slippery when bloodied, have the proper steel combo, blade style and length. Always take proper care of your knife, and it will take care of you  .

Good luck in your search!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Outdoor edge is a great company. They have a new produckt called a swing blade that looks cool. I have used the Kodi Pack and really like it.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... =all&tid=0


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

> by Nor-tah on Sun Dec 27, 2009 12:42 pm
> 
> Outdoor edge is a great company. They have a new produckt called a swing blade that looks cool. I have used the Kodi Pack and really like it.


Agreed! Was looking at the swingblade myself! :mrgreen:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Outdoor edge came out with a new swingblade that folds both blades down. Can't find a picture of and don't know if its actually available yet. Saw it on Love of the Hunt show.
I use an old knife that I found years ago has been a great knife, says on the handle that it was made in Salina Ut.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

We've used swingblades on an elk and a couple of antelope. They are OK, not in my top ten. It is easy to cut yourself while flipping from one blade to the other. The skinning blade looks like it's gonna be hard to sharpen.










I like a 3 1/2" to 4" long drop point fixed blade the most, but carry a lightweight 3/1/2" long folder when backpack hunting. I always carry some type of sharpener in my day pack or backpack.

My favorite hunting knife is a #366 CaseXX 4" drop point made in the 70s. You can still find a new one now and then on eBay.

Maybe a taxidermist will chime in here; no one knows more about what it takes to make a good big game knife than a taxidermist.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Take a look at the Cold Steel american Lawman. I have one, it holds an edge very well. It has Aus-8 steel and it is very heavy duty for a folder and I think it makes a good skinning/ gutting knife.


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey, thanks for all the good suggestions!


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Personally I like the fixed blade knifes.

Ka-Bar, "Little Fin"

Buck, "Vanguard 0692BKS-B". Note they make different grades of steel with this model.


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

Huntoholic said:


> Personally I like the fixed blade knifes.
> 
> Ka-Bar, "Little Fin"
> 
> Buck, "Vanguard 0692BKS-B". Note they make different grades of steel with this model.


Thanks, hunto.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Kinves of Alaska, Buck, and Benchmade.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

This is my old timer. It has done the job well since 1998. In that time it has field dressed 13 big game animals and numerous fish and small game. It has a no nonsense rubber handle a stout 4.5 inch blade and no gimmicks. I don,t know about shrade nowa days but thse were good knives.


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

10yearquest said:


> This is my old timer. It has done the job well since 1998. In that time it has field dressed 13 big game animals and numerous fish and small game. It has a no nonsense rubber handle a stout 4.5 inch blade and no gimmicks. I don,t know about shrade nowa days but thse were good knives.


Looks like a good knife to me. I have an Old Timer 2-blade pocket knife that I really have liked over the years.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Two weeks ago I lost my little three blade shrade/walden when i was snowshoeing. I am heartbroken over it. This was an antique. The blades on it werent even stainless I can only guess how old it was. I should not have been carrying it.


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

10yearquest said:


> Two weeks ago I lost my little three blade shrade/walden when i was snowshoeing. I am heartbroken over it. This was an antique. The blades on it werent even stainless I can only guess how old it was. I should not have been carrying it.


I feel your pain. About 15 years ago, I lost a very nice knife my dad (who was a knife-maker but didn't make this knife--he just knew how to pick them) gave to me. I lost it while dragging a deer down after killing it in Millcreek Canyon. I pretty much knew the exact route I had traveled when I dragged the deer. We went back up with a metal detector to try and find it a few days later, but no luck.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Cold Steel Master Hunter. Hands down.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

+1 for the cold steel brand. I have an old one I got as a hand me down from a friend. I think it must be the voyager or something. It is a sweet knife and holds an edge really well.


----------



## wasatchmtnbike (Oct 16, 2007)

My wife gave me a Buck 110 folding hunter for Christmas several years ago and I couldn't be more pleased with my knife. It really holds an edge. I can clean and skin a few animals and it's still sharp enough to shave the hair on my arm. 

Good Luck!


----------



## brian1 (Jan 22, 2010)

I would recommend to use a good hunting knife... You need to choose in your own.


----------

